# Bath and body Biz "lot" boxes



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

I found more stuff! Sold items removed - prices reduced!

Ok soapers. Almost all my gear and supplies were bought out but I have some left. So I've divided them up and got them all boxed and ready to go. All prices include shipping to you. Nope, I won't open the boxes and divvy them up....take the whole box! Steal of a deal here!

Box#4 Candles! - all are from BB - reduced price!
4 lbs naturewax C3 
Brambleberry orange Candle Dye almost full 1 oz bottle 
(9) CD 16 wicks 
(90) RRD29NST2 wicks
(98) Cd16 wicks 
$21.00

Remember - these prices include shipping!!!! :woohoo:


----------



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

I WILL TAKE ALL YOUR MOLDS!! Paypalling you now.


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

Got it! label printed - ships tomorrow! Thanks! come on everyone! 3 more boxes and I'm totally sold out! dance:


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

Dang - I should really resize my picture, huh? But I found more stuff! Tins and castor and gable boxes!


----------



## newbie nubian (Feb 7, 2009)

I want the tins! I sent you a pm but figured it out...paypalled you already. I hope that worked. What else do you need to know? Thanks!!


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

Label printed - ships today! - Original post updated!


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

Updated! Gable boxes and bottle are gone, coconut oil is pending - Just Candle supplies and castor oil left!


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

removed sold items! Prices reduced!


----------

